# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  اثبات قضیه ریاضی بعد از 400 سال

## khatereh 2

*در سال 1611 میلادی "جانز کپلر" قضیه ای را به این صورت بیان کرد: بهترین راه برای نگه داشتن هر جسم کروی روی یکدیگر ایجاد کردن یک شکل هرمی است. این قضیه به ظاهر ساده است اما تا به امروز اثبات نشده بود!
هر رور از مسائل مختلف ریاضی استفاده می کنیم بدون آنکه قضیه آن ها را بدانیم یا راهی برای اثباتشان بلد باشیم. این قضیه های ریاضی سال هاست که ثابت شده اند و از اولین کتاب ریاضی تا آخرین درس های سخت دانشگاهی آن ها را فراگرفته ایم ولی در این میان برخی قضایا هستند که هنوز ثابت نشده اند.

در سال 1611 میلادی "جانز کپلر" قضیه ای را به این صورت بیان کرد: بهترین راه برای نگه داشتن هر جسم کروی روی یکدیگر ایجاد کردن یک شکل هرمی است. این قضیه به ظاهر ساده است اما تا به امروز اثبات نشده بود!

حالا پس از گذشت 403 سال از طرح اولیه این قضیه دانشمندان بالاخره توانسته اند ان را به اثبات برسانند. پروفسور "توماس هالس" از سال 1998 مشغول کار روی این پروژه است و تا به حال چندین نظریه را ارائه کرده است اما بهترین آنها نهایتا توانسته بود 99 درصد از قضیه را اثبات کند.

او در سال 2003 با استفاده از ابررایانه ها یک نرم افزار را برای اثبات این قضیه راه اندازی کرد. این نرم افزار وظیفه داشت تا میلیون ها معادله را انجام دهد. این هفته کار نرم افزار تمام شده و قضیه به اثبات 100 درصدی رسیده است.





*

----------

